# *UPDATE* Canon Rebates Extended Until March 3, 2012?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/canon-rebates-extended-until-march-5-2012/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/canon-rebates-extended-until-march-5-2012/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/canon-rebates-extended-until-march-5-2012/"></a></div>
<strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>Here’s the official link to Canon USA in regards to the rebates.</p>
<p><a href="http://usa.canon.com/eosinstantrebate">http://usa.canon.com/eosinstantrebate</a></p>
<p><strong> </strong><strong>From POTN

</strong>It appears Canon will be extending and increasing some rebates through to March 3, 2012.</p>
<p>A few notable lenses have been removed for the extension. The 17 f/4L & 24 f/3.5L II tilt shift lenses, as well as the 20mm f/2.8.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/find/newsLetter/CanonLensSpeedlite.jsp/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Lens & Speedlite Rebates at B&H </a>(Extension not posted yet)</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/rebatesphoto.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-8749" title="rebatesphoto" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/rebatesphoto-575x431.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="431" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Source:</strong> [POTN] (I can’t link, you need an account to view) & Bernie</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## Jim K (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebates Extended Until March 3, 2012?*

I guess we will have to wait to see the prices (starting point) at the dealers to know how the deals changed from those that ended Saturday. Going to check B&H and Adorama :-\


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebates Extended Until March 3, 2012?*

Why no rebates over her in Belgium?


----------



## jm345 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebates Extended Until March 3, 2012?*

From Canon USA:

http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/pdf/Promotions/camera/lens_flash_ir_020512_rebate.pdf


----------



## hmmm (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebates Extended Until March 3, 2012?*

Judging from the 70-300 IS zoom, these rebates are now in place on the B&H website.


----------



## dochawk (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebates Extended Until March 3, 2012?*

Well, I bought the 16 - 35 last week on BH for 1444. Its 1504 now. The price difference is entirely the difference in the rebate, it was $170 last week and $110 now.


----------



## willhuff.net (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebates Extended Until March 3, 2012?*

I'm guessing that since the 5d II is listed on that ad, it won't be replaced until at least after March 3rd.


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebates Extended Until March 3, 2012?*



willhuff.net said:


> I'm guessing that since the 5d II is listed on that ad, it won't be replaced until at least after March 3rd.



Yeah...could this latest rebate extention hint that there will be no announcement in February?


----------



## EchoLocation (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Canon Rebates Extended Until March 3, 2012?*



JR said:


> willhuff.net said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing that since the 5d II is listed on that ad, it won't be replaced until at least after March 3rd.
> ...


Even if there is an announcement, they will still be selling 5DII's until the 5DIII/X's arrive in stores, right?


----------



## Mikedurg (Feb 6, 2012)

I just wish B&H had the Canon 70-200 f2.8 is II in stock. Looking to buy a new body. Want to save $400 with the double rebates


----------



## 4lexius (Feb 6, 2012)

will BH be updating the rebates to the double ones?

asking because on the lens page, the date is updated to the extended date (03 march 2012) , but without the double savings.


----------



## StevenBrianSamuels (Feb 6, 2012)

4lexius said:


> will BH be updating the rebates to the double ones?
> 
> asking because on the lens page, the date is updated to the extended date (03 march 2012) , but without the double savings.



Not until my return/exchange/price adjustment is over its time after buying one of the lenses a few days ago. The double makes mine less expensive (another $30 or so but still).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 6, 2012)

4lexius said:


> will BH be updating the rebates to the double ones?
> 
> asking because on the lens page, the date is updated to the extended date (03 march 2012) , but without the double savings.



You get the double savings only if you add an eligible body to your shopping cart for the same order. When you go to check out, you'll see the message: _We have combined some items in your cart in order to maximize your savings._


----------



## StevenBrianSamuels (Feb 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> 4lexius said:
> 
> 
> > will BH be updating the rebates to the double ones?
> ...



Ahhh. Ok thanks neuroanatomist, thats what I get for skimming. If only the future bodies were here today...


----------

